# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مهم لطفا جواب بدید

## sobhan20

سلام دوستان  واسه ثبت نام کنکور تو قسمت معدل کل دببلم باید معدل کل سال سوم رو بزنیم یا هر 3سال دبیرستان رو؟؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

من از مدرسمون کپی مدرک دیپلمم رو دارم
اونجا نوشته معدل کل دیپلم
اون رو باید وارد کنی

----------


## sobhan20

upppp

----------


## sobhan20

> من از مدرسمون کپی مدرک دیپلمم رو دارم اونجا نوشته معدل کل دیپلم اون رو باید وارد کنی


  مال معدل کل سال سوم هست یا هر 3سال؟؟

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام دوستان  واسه ثبت نام کنکور تو قسمت معدل کل دببلم باید معدل کل سال سوم رو بزنیم یا هر 3سال دبیرستان رو؟؟


هر سه سال کل دیپلمتونو

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> مال معدل کل سال سوم هست یا هر 3سال؟؟


جوری سوال میکنی آدم به شک میوفته خخخ
بابا مگه کپی دیپلمت یا خود دیپلومت رو نداری دستت
همون معدل کا سه سال هست

----------

